# Black Background



## alisteeves (Nov 10, 2014)

I really enjoy the look of a black background. 

I'm hoping to get my hands on a Fluval Spec soon and I'd like to make the background black WITHOUT painting it or doing anything permanent to the tank. I'd like to have the option to cleanly remove whatever I use.

Can someone suggest a contact paper? Or some sort of DIY for this?


----------



## sir.tie (Jul 13, 2016)

Just get it at big Al's, you can attach it with soap water

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

I used the black background from Big Al's. It's cheap. I attach it with some kind of oil also from Big Al's (less cheap), but a single bottle is enough for TWO 36"x24" tanks (my own experience). This oil isn't permanent, but I imagine there'll be a mess that'll need to be cleaned up should you ever remove the backing.


----------



## Maple (Sep 14, 2016)

I get bristleboard from Staples. Just cut to fit. Costs about $1 per sheet - roughly 36x24.


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

I don't think the backing will look as good if you use paper or plastic without something (like the oil I mentioned) that eliminates the air barrier.


----------



## Fisheye (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi alisteeves!

Just throwing this out there in case it appeals to you.

Home Depot cuts vinyl blinds to fit (white, grey and beige) and pitches the cut offs-you can get them for free.

I threw some of this white vinyl on the back of my tanks( 2-10 g and a 20 long) with tape just to see...it works on rimmed tanks..

Will you post pics of your Spec once it's up???


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

how about black plasti-dip? you spray it on, and once dry, can be peeled off no problem. Just make sure you spray on a good # of layers. That is the key to easy removal later on.


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

PACMAN said:


> how about black plasti-dip? you spray it on, and once dry, can be peeled off no problem. Just make sure you spray on a good # of layers. That is the key to easy removal later on.


That's what I used for my background. See my build. Worked like a charm. Just make sure you spray it on outside!!


----------

